# MOUNTAINS and Mountain Ranges



## Jeff Canes

500CM Hassy 80mm
Ilford XP2 Super


----------



## Geronimo

*Link broken *


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jeff Canes

One of my favorite themes


----------



## Jaffapie

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Sigh --- mountains. Ah well... some are luckier than others.

I live in the flattest part of my country you could ever think of!

But we're going to Ireland in summer!
And might even go to the Mourne Mountains, Jaffapie, for we'll go up north. We'll be on Inishowen/Co.Donegal, but since we've got a lot of friends in Northern-Ireland, we might go round to see them and go on an excursion with them. Who knows? I might THEN get my mountain photos after all.


----------



## jimi

i think this one is called spanish peak? in new mexico





mt. capulin, a volcano also in new mexico





feel free to offer any advice on these two


----------



## Jaffapie

LaFoto - I hope you have a good time while you're here....definitely head up to the mournes. They're pretty "brown"....not a lot of green, but the scenery can be so gorgeous sometimes 
My boyfriend's family have a cottege up there, fully old-school - I love it.


*Such a pity that the once given link is now broken *


That's what it looks like


----------



## anua

hey, great graphic pic, pilgrim, congrats!!!!


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Greenlandgirl

South Greenland mountains shot from a helicopter

* This very link is gone *

Central Greenland also from chopper


----------



## LieutLaxitive

Edited due to broken link


----------



## conch

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jeff Canes

Edited due to broken link


----------



## plumkrazy




----------



## Time to Get Moving

and the lonely white rock


----------



## Double-J

Please excuse the date that is imposed on the pics.  I had just bought the camera and I didn't realize how bad it effects the picture.  These are some Pics I took of the Grand Tetons in Wyoming and Mt Rushmore in South Dakota.  *I have a question???? These pics were 2048 X 1536 mpixels when I place them on Snapfish.  But when I move them from Snapfish and place them on the forum they are 480 x 360 mpixels.  Is this the largest format that Snapfish stores????????????*


----------



## MostlyDigital

Hey double J, the Gran Teets there,(  ) was that really july like the date mark says? Mine is from this past july 2004 also.... mine are kinda washed out :/ ....

*Link broken, too bad *


----------



## Corry

Double-J said:
			
		

> ]*I have a question???? These pics were 2048 X 1536 mpixels when I place them on Snapfish.  But when I move them from Snapfish and place them on the forum they are 480 x 360 mpixels.  Is this the largest format that Snapfish stores????????????*[/COLOR]



I'm not sure about snapfish specifically, but I do know that some hosts automatically resize if they are over a certain size.


----------



## Double-J

Yes, we were there in July of 2003.  Strange weather, 39 degrees F in the morning and 85 degrees by noon.


----------



## MostlyDigital

I love that weather  WY is so beautiful!


----------



## LaFoto

A much younger LaFoto (actually more than 20 years younger than now) posing with Sierra Nevada in Andalucia, Spain, in the background






And the Urris Mountains on Inishowen Peninsular, Co. Donegal, Ireland






Erm, well *cough-cough* :blushing: , that tiny elevation in the background is, in fact, the *highest* "mountain" in the whole area around us here, where I live . It proudly calls itself "Wilseder Berg", "Berg" meaning nothing less but "mountain", oh yeah:


----------



## cumi

Photos taken in Sölden (Austria) in 1.Nov this year:
*Links broken *


----------



## LaFoto

Cumi, the Photo Themes are just for collecting photos on various themes.
The Galleries are for the comments, see? You may always post your photos in TWO different areas here on TPF, mind, so if you want to present these in the Landscape and Nature Forum, as well, you are more than welcome to do so.


----------



## cumi

I see. Thanks, I reposted the photos.


----------



## tmpadmin

I think I posted this somewhere else but not sure.


----------



## Kent Frost

These are a bit older, but this is what I got!


----------



## afghanjohn

*Badlands, South Dakota, Summer 2003:*


----------



## Jeff Canes




----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D

Um, can someone help me out here? What is this, how you say, "Mountain?" :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

I've never actually seen a real mountain. Don't you feel sorry for me? It's ridiculous. All these awesome photos make me feel sick...I have to get out of Chicago and TRAVEL!! I'm too broke but someday soon...man. There's beauty out there. Awesome shots everyone.


----------



## EVPohovich

*Link broken *


----------



## Knopka

Vermont mountains


----------



## LaFoto

North Italian Alpes 











Emberger Alm, Carinthia, Austria


----------



## JAFO28

Rocky mountain national park, Colorado.


----------



## LaFoto

Teide on Tenerife






And again, here approaching it from the other side


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Hopkins Glacier, Alaska.


----------



## Scatterbrained

Sandia Peak overlook in New Mexico


----------



## HikinMike

Great shots, Corinna!

Last May, Kuna Crest.





Three weeks ago, Mammoth Peak.


----------



## R3d

Bringing this thread back from the dead.




Mt. Cook Panorama by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Harris Saddle by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Mt. Cook Peak by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Lake Wakatipu - NZ by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Moon and Mountains by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## KnicKnack

. by KnicKnacK87, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1

Colorado 14'ers

Mt. Democrat Scree field.. that is my girlfriend in the pink shirt
View attachment 5014
Mt. Elbert (long hike... never did make the summit due to storms, but did get to like 14,200 or so.... Yep, that is my girlfriend in the distance!)


View attachment 5015


----------



## jowensphoto

Abstractly speaking...


----------



## unpopular

Pondarosa Park on Casper Mountain, looking out over Muddy Mountain, Laramie Peak.


----------



## LaFoto

199_LassenVolcanicPark von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




202_LassenVolcanicPark von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




211_LassenVolcanicPark von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




213_LassenVolcanicPark von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Glacier National Park in Montana, USA




Glacier National Park by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr




Glacier Park Kayaking by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

This one is from an airplane near Urumqi, China.


Here is Mt. Everest at dawn in Tibet

This is near Gokyo, Nepal

This is the view from Gokyo Peak in Nepal


----------



## Tony S

A nice wide view of Mt Rainier casting it shadow on the clouds before sunrise...


----------



## bc_steve

An oldie I dug up.  I would love to go back to this area sometime




taken from a planting camp in northern BC in 2007 by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## Tony S

Guess you could call this a backlit mountain...


----------



## Capeesh

a few pics from my easter break, around Scotland.


1.






2.






3.


----------



## Rick50

El Capitan.


----------



## Erikab

John Hopkins Glacier



Margerie Glacier


----------



## d1984

santa cruz mountains




P3060102 by davno22, on Flickr


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

What's left of a mountain...



St. Helens


----------



## ruifo

Iztaccíhuatl y Popocatépetl by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Popocatépetl by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## hannaschelling




----------



## ristretto

TwoTwoLeft said:


> St. Helens



amazing image


----------



## Ron Evers

Alaska pics.

1. Mt. Fairweather 15,300ft/4,669m behind Margerie glacier.




2. Hubbard glacier.




3. Me, Glacier Bay.


----------



## ruifo

Parque Nacional Cumbres del Ajusco by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Reiep

Dawn in Mures - 1 by Pierre Pichot Photography, on 500px, DeviantArt, Flickr and my portfolio





Trans***arasan - Black & white by Pierre Pichot Photography, on 500px, DeviantArt, Flickr and my portfolio


----------



## ruifo

Iztaccíhuatl (5230m/17158ft) by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Peaks of Cerro Torre by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

On the island of Madeira




001_PenhaDeAguia-EagleRock_Faial by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




102_EncumeadaPass by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




336_OnTheWayToPicoRuivo by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




342_OnTheWayToPicoRuivo by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




348_OnPicoRuivo_ViewToPaulDaSerra by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cloudscape near Sapa, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The meandering Great Wall of China - Mutianyu by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Bolivian altiplano by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Evening thunderstorm over Lake Atitlan and Volcan San Pedro - Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




A cruise ship in the Icy Straights Narrows early one calm morning by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Jagged peak near Ushuaia - Patagonia Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Limestone karst mogote and quaint farm house - Vinales, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr

h


Terraced farm lands in the Haraz mountains of Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson

Lone Pine Peak, Idaho by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson

Square Top Mountain and Upper Green River Lake by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake Kawaguchiko at sunrise - Japan by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_2221 by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr




cmw3_d750_2247 by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## danbob6

Mt. Baker on a cloudy day.


----------



## Jeff15

Bavaria


----------

